# Pleease help me! - UPDATED, pics on page 7!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I have got myself roped into helping out with the charity Disability Snowsport UK. In February I'll be headed off with them to USA to help with a ski-ing trip but I really need to raise cash for them before I go.

*Who?:* Disability Snowsport UK

*And they do what?: *Enabling those with a disability to ski alongside the able bodied as equals at all ski facilities and resort, DSUK is a people-centred organisation with a unique sense of purpose: that anyone regardless of their disability can take part in and enjoy the thrill of snowsport. DSUK are the 'skiiers charity'.

*Website: * www.disabilitysnowsport.org.uk

*A taster video: * http://showcase.commedia.org.uk/article ... w/387/1/3/

*I will be doing:* everything from writing postcards, helping with money, lifting for the wheelchair users, helping with eating etc

I have created a sponsor form at http://www.justgiving.com/hev 
The site is safe and secure. If you are a UK tax payer, a bit more will be added to your donation.

I would really appreciate your support.

Thank you
Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sent my donation 8)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Sent my donation 8)


Thank you :-*

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

So a free holiday then? :wink:

Myself and a pal have actually done some stuff with the British Disabled Water Ski Association. It's good thing to do especially if you share the interest.

Still looking for that Disabled GT3 Track Drivers Club myself - to offer some help in getting the lap times down. :twisted:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well done Hev!

Gary I know your 'free holiday' was tongue in cheek hence the :wink: . Some do think it is just a freebie for the helpers. It's not, all DSUK helpers pay the cost of flights accomodation food etc. The only cost they don't have is instruction as they are not the ones getting instructed.

All the money Hev raises will go to providing the specialised instruction and adaptive equipment it takes to give a disabled person the access to the piste. Something we take for granted turning up at the slopes and being able to hire equipment and instruction is only available from a few resorts around the world, most in the USA.

I do think however Gary makes a valid point when it comes to helping out a charity. Think of something you enjoy and try and find out how you can help other enjoy it too. Doing stuff for a charity shouldn't feel like a penance, something you 'have' to do, it should be as fun for you as it is beneficial for others. Gary if you do find the GT3 drivers club for those who use hand controls give me a shout!

As you may have guessed I am the guilty party who 'roped' Hev in to doing this trip. I have been going away with the club for 6 years and last year took up a seat on the Board of Trustees, so I am now in with the bricks as they say.

You may even recall THIS THREAD and I seem to remember Dani and Brett saying they may help out in future years, still interested?

Have a great trip Hev just mind out for the bald Scotsman when on the piste.

John


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done Hev, I will definately contribute, anything to get us some peace whilst you are away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Done this morning Hev .. I wasn't going to post but then thought, if it encourages a few others .....


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Well done Hev, I will definately contribute, anything to get us some peace whilst you are away :lol: :lol: :lol:


I love the way you love me!  :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Hev, I will definately contribute, anything to get us some peace whilst you are away :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Not enough for breakfast in bed though :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Next time, I promise  ................ but if you think I'm wearing a tabard you can think again!  :lol: ........... mind you, it depends on the _donation _ :wink: hehehe

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Name your rice lassie.............


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Do we get a pricelist? 
ps Found it on google earth [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Where did you pair get that wrong spelling from? :roll: :lol:

Obi ~ depends how much you want me to pipe down :lol: ..........

Mr Mag ~ I found it too ....... Not much snow at the moment but they stated making some on Friday night 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> Done this morning Hev .. I wasn't going to post but then thought, if it encourages a few others .....


Thanks Rob ............... hopefully more will follow suit 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> You may even recall THIS THREAD and I seem to remember Dani and Brett saying they may help out in future years, still interested?
> 
> John


  I knew all along that you were behind this, John. And I haven't forgotten either!

Yes, I am very definitely still interested! However, due to circumstances I am not in the position to do it this time round how ever much I want to do it  
But I know things are improving so, hopefully, next time round


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Donated 

Sounds really worthwhile...a couple of my friends and family were severely disabled from birth


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Donated......... now just don't break a leg


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Donated......... now just don't break a leg


Why do you tell Hev to break a leg  
[you know the unconscious mind does not register the word "not"]

So, Hev, please be safe :-*


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

All my money was gone when the MK2 arrived....will do my best...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

hmmmm, correct me if I'm wrong ................ methinks 25's post is not quite safe :x ............... can someone remove it please? :?

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I agree Hev......... :?

On another point.......... why not post a running total on yor subject it may encourage further donations?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> hmmmm, correct me if I'm wrong ................ methinks 25's post is not quite safe :x ............... can someone remove it please? :?
> 
> Hev x


Have you notified one of the mods?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> I agree Hev......... :?
> 
> On another point.......... why not post a running total on yor subject it may encourage further donations?


Good idea Obi........ I was just gonna rely on the link to the sponsor sheet but I'll keep it updated here too :wink:.

*TOTAL TO DATE: Â£110.00*

(btw: PM now sent to Jae :?)

Hev x


----------



## KJM (Jun 27, 2005)

Sounds great Hev, I've sent my bit.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

KJM said:


> Sounds great Hev, I've sent my bit.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*Total now: Â£150.00*

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Only Â£840 to go - yikes! :?

Hev x


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I've only just seen this thread, Heather.
I'll gladly sponsor you Â£20.
PM me bank details and I'll transfer it.

8)

Rogue


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Rogue said:


> I've only just seen this thread, Heather.
> I'll gladly sponsor you Â£20.
> PM me bank details and I'll transfer it.
> 
> ...


Hey Rogue

If you don't mind, can you put it directly to my online sponsor sheet? www.justgiving.com/hev ........ the charity will get it much quicker AND gift aid if it is appropriate is sorted out too 

Thank you, everthing helps 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Any more donations yet Hev for your very worthy cause ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey Hev,

I've just got you up to your Â£200 mark 

(Thought I had already donated but must have forgotten  )

Hope you get all you need...and have loads of fun [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I will sort you out in person, Hev, when I see you down here in January for some change work 8) 
[cough, cough]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

You getting Cold Feet Hev? :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Sorry, Hev, owing to being without a computer for a month, I must have missed this one.

Anyhoo, donation now made. 

A


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU ~ I'm itching to get started Dani  ........ whatchadoing Sat 30th/Sun 31st Dec? (I'm working during the day Sat tho :?)

Obi ~ is that cold feet for the ski-ing or for change with Dani :?: ....... Dani scares me more :lol: :wink:

The Silver Surfer ~ thank you! :-*

Just found out at the end of last week, Boots will match whatever cash I raise (up to a value of Â£500)         

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> A3DFU ~ I'm itching to get started Dani  ........ whatchadoing Sat 30th/Sun 31st Dec? (I'm working during the day Sat tho :?)
> 
> Obi ~ is that cold feet for the ski-ing or for change with Dani :?: ....... Dani scares me more :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


Great news about Boots matching the cash raised. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU ~ I'm itching to get started Dani  ........ *whatchadoing Sat 30th/Sun 31st Dec?* (I'm working during the day Sat tho :?)
> 
> Obi ~ is that cold feet for the ski-ing or for change with Dani :?: ....... Dani scares me more :lol: :wink:
> 
> ...


My sis and I haven't decided on the 30th. On the 31st we'll watch one of Europe's biggest fire work:

I'm flying to Berlin this coming Wednesday - back on 5th January.
After that I am all yours .... apart from my last seminar for the Clinical Hypnotherapy on 19th to 22nd January

Oh, and thanks for saying that I am scary :lol: 8) Look into my eyes .... no, second thought: close your eyes ......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thats great news about Boots  That means you are halfway there


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> My sis and I haven't decided on the 30th. On the 31st we'll watch one of Europe's biggest fire work:
> 
> I'm flying to Berlin this coming Wednesday - back on 5th January.
> After that I am all yours .... apart from my last seminar for the Clinical Hypnotherapy on 19th to 22nd January
> ...


You tell me when and I'll be there 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > My sis and I haven't decided on the 30th. On the 31st we'll watch one of Europe's biggest fire work:
> ...


How about 13th/14th Jan?


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Hev

I have taught many people to ski and even had the pleasure to work for these guys too, If it's your first time helping then you'll love it!

Let me know if their is any kit you still require(ski kit that is!!) and i'll see what I can do for you (still sponsored by ski companies even tho former colleagues call me the old man of the hill at 34 but can still ski smoother faster sharper than they can ever imagine).

Best Regards

Jdmave


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Great news by Boots........... best 2 for 1 deal this xmas


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

jdmave said:



> Hi Hev
> 
> I have taught many people to ski and even had the pleasure to work for these guys too, If it's your first time helping then you'll love it!
> 
> ...


Who are you then jdmave? Have we been on a trip before now? When and where did you work for DSUK?

Hev - free bump! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John C said:


> Hev - free bump! :wink:


Thank you Darling :-*

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BTW, 35 sleeps to go :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> BTW, 35 sleeps to go :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Are you excited?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, 35 sleeps to go :lol:
> ...


How did you guess? 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


I have far vision :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Have you been building them holding muscles in your resistance training that you are doing 2 hours of each night in preparation :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Have you been building them holding muscles in your resistance training that you are doing 2 hours of each night in preparation :wink:


Now you've lost me :roll: Are we talking gluts?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been building them holding muscles in your resistance training that you are doing 2 hours of each night in preparation :wink:
> ...


and abs


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Preparation???  ................. for being on my butt for the majority of the time!! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


abs and gluts: pelvic tilt


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


My point exactly :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hev - a thought - Are you going to take any lessons before you go (local dry slope or similar. Worth a lot when you get there


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hev - a thought - Are you going to take any lessons before you go (local dry slope or similar. Worth a lot when you get there


A real bum burner that one :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hev - a thought - Are you going to take any lessons before you go (local dry slope or similar. Worth a lot when you get there
> ...


I agree. Dry slope skiing leads to loads of injuries because of the matting used :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> Hev - a thought - Are you going to take any lessons before you go (local dry slope or similar. Worth a lot when you get there


Nah................. the reasons being two-fold:
1) the hours I'm putting in at work does not allow me ANY spare time at the moment :? 
2) snow is softer on the posterior :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Hev - a thought - Are you going to take any lessons before you go (local dry slope or similar. Worth a lot when you get there
> ...


When do you go?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Monday 19th Feb   

And if you think it'll suddenly get quiet around here, forget it! :twisted: .......... discovered the hotel has wireless internet connection .......... have laptop, will post :twisted:.

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Lets hope all the kids signing your plastercast does not pt you off posting then :lol: :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I'd disagree if only to teach you to be in control and know how to stop!
The matting used now isn't the same as the plastic used when slopes first came out.

Good Luck


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

7 pages of posts and only 18 donations - well 17 really as one was a generous forum member giving twice!

Come on you tight gits, help Hev out here!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Hear hear! - halfway there including gift aid - come on everyone, I have seen the list of skiiers going and Hev will have to work hard - she is doing this for a good cause.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

My donation is not for this trip - but for the laugh I got while watching Ski Sunday last week!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Did you see the good looking bald chap in the background? lol

Aye if anyone missed it and wants to see the kinda thing DSUK gets up to.........

LINKY TO SKI SUNDAY


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

R6B TT said:


> 7 pages of posts and only 18 donations - well 17 really as one was a generous forum member giving twice!
> 
> Come on you tight gits, help Hev out here!


Well said Rob......... come on Give Hev Your Money.............


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wee update for ya........................ We're here!!! 





































Potential modelling career ahead of him?









Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like you're enjoying yourself, Hev :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I did not know Kell had gone with you :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I did not know Kell had gone with you :lol:


I had that same thought :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Kell is obviously well sorted when it comes to his hair (used figuratively) cut too.

Well done Hev you were a great helper! One of the skiers made the comment "where did you find her, she is brilliant!"

The 5 million dollar question? Would you 'a' do it again, and 'b' convince Brett and Danni to do it next year?

Thanks also to all who sponsored our Charity!

JC


----------

